# Maybe one day I'll say "I have too much MAC".. NOT TODAY. I'll assume PIC HEAVY



## eyebrowless (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey all. Since my SS/BS haul, I've re arranged stuff and when I get ahold of a cam, I'll update this post. 

LETS GO!

FACE STUFF:






Foundations Powders Concealer




Blushes and the lone X

LIP STUFF:




I have one lipstick. No jokes haha.




Lacquers and Lustreglasses




3D Glasses




Lipglasses





Lipgelees and Lipglass Pencil




Mineralize Eyeshadows




All other eyeshadows







My other 4 pans (L) and Smoke Signals quads (R)(L-Gentle Fume, R-Smoking)




Eyeliners




Paint pots, Paint and Fluidlines

Not pictured: 
Pigments (jar) - Blue Brown
Pigments (samples) - Basic Red, Cocomotion, Dark Soul, Off The Radar, Quick Frost, Silver Fog, Smoke Signal, Teal

THE BIG PICTURE





I've been collecting (regularily) since Feburary 2007, my oldest shadow being Freshwater (bought in 2005 and just starting to show some pan)

This was the last time I took a pic of my makeup - June 1 2007


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice collection of goodies.  Love your lip glasses.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, you've built your collection quick! Awesome!!! =D


----------



## Weasel (Aug 26, 2007)

nice collection!
how long have you been collecting?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 26, 2007)

Great stuff!! Lots of great lippies!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 26, 2007)

oh wow. very nice collection!! it certainly grew bigger!!!!!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 26, 2007)

uve got a good collection


----------



## KAIA (Aug 28, 2007)

you went crazy with 3D ahahaha. you got all the glosses I believe


----------



## n_c (Aug 28, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 28, 2007)

wow, your gloss collection is crazy. great stuff!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Lovely collection, I see more and more people with Dollymix and I'm thinking I'll have to check it out, lol!


----------



## clamster (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for labeling!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice collection !!


----------



## sweetr (Dec 9, 2007)

An impressive collection, love all of your eyeshadows<3


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 10, 2007)

You are not shy about color!!! That says you have a bubbly, extroverted, optimistic personality
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## crazeddiva (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's an amazing collection....


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 10, 2007)

Talk about Love at first sight! Spectacular Haul


----------



## Abena (Dec 11, 2007)

You may not have enough - but you sure do have more than me!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)

Great stash!


----------

